# Bone Broth



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Does anyone do this ? Started with my rotisserie chickens this year and now will do all game bird carcasses this way also.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Details?


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

http://honest-food.net/2008/02/20/venison-stock/

Here is some info on it. I haven't done it yet but I am planning to try it this year with my cow tag.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

guess the Indians called it the elixir to bring back the dead. Has all kind of supposed health benefits. The Wife got into this spring- it started out the with the bones ect that were left over from rotisserie chicken. Put in a crock pot- water - spices- garlic ect and basically left to boil/simmer for 2 days. I have a cup heated up every morning now. Tastes like good chicken broth- feeling good Louis- looking good Billy Ray.- she was done beef bones- turkey - I will try grouse this weekend. I have found out helps to put smaller poultry bones in a cheese cloth to cook them- saves on drinking a small bone.​


----------

